# Champion Bloodline Spawn



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey all. Just bred this pair. Were easy breeders with little damage. Male is a sibling to a BOS fish and female is from the same seller. The male is a proven spawner. Ill be selling these fry when they are ready here so keep your eyes open. BTW. the Seller was going to send him to a show but his ventrals didnt ever fully develop

View attachment 70426


View attachment 70427


View attachment 70428


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love them. Are they Linebred or Inbred?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LineBred


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow fancy. I have Carter.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You have carter? What about him?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am saying your are Lucky to have a Fancy Betta I just have the Standard Betta. I have seen Bettas like him at my Petco.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the 2 one the most.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are they breeders?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Are what breeders?? the fish above? yes


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you are ever looking for more Breeders Chocolates are great.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont want to deal with Chocolates. I dont like bicolors


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well. Bicolors arent my cup of tea, I usually dont see any good chocolates anyways. I really like solids and multi's better, thats just my opinion


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Even are Petco has great CBs.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Not in my opinion the finnagge that I've seen on CB's isn't that good and neither is the overall form


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen Nice fins here we are lucky enough to get good Bettas. Carter is the worst CB they have ever had. I still love him though.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

DAY 2 - eggs havnt started hatching yet. Male has been moving the eggs around ALOT. He made most of the eggs into a huge clump and scattered th rest throughout the nest


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read some males will do that. But moving them too much can cause harm. The Zoos Baby Red Panda died that way.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

But these aren't pandas. Lol where is the relationship between these two species? There breeding habits are nothing similar.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

In any Species the young being moved too much can kill.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't want an argument on my thread. Please I'm asking nicely for you to stop commenting unless its positive


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am being positive. Your Bettas are nice.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok.…… btw nice pair.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They look like they should be in a Betta show.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck on them Mo! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks randy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The extended dorsals and sharp caudal edges on your pair look very nice! :-D What breeder did you purchase them from?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> CB not being mean… but u kinda are being negative.


Looked to me like he was stating a fact, that if they are moved to much, they would perish. Thats not being negative in my view, thats being helpful on what not to do with them.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

But that's not a proven fact, lol. I've never heard that ever.. Also they came from Bettascapes. Also the dad moving them around won't kill them... It will actually be better providing circulation to prevent fungus... But moving the eggs to a different water source will cause shock if that's what CB meant

Also. This pair cost me 21.00 the female was 20 and the male was a dollar


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Mo said:


> This pair cost me 21.00 the female was 20 and the male was a dollar


Wow, he's gorgeous. Was he this price because of the ventrals, or because you were buying the female? 

If you hadn't mentioned the ventrals, I probably wouldn't have even noticed. Then again, I'm not a breeder, just a pet owner. His color and other fins are beautiful.

Do you know why the ventrals didn't develop? (I'm thinking that you don't think this is a genetic issue?)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It was his ventrals. And. It was overfeeding of Walter worms


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay. I'm sorry if I'm blunt. But sorry. No offense you sound the same way with your posts IMO. I didn't mean it wasn't a fact because ie never heard of it. I meant it wants a proven fact.. Just because a male noes his fry around doesn't mean that they're gonna die. It's better if he moves them around


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean a lot of moving around.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's better, it keeps them aerated to prevent fungus


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is a difference though.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> No offense but you sound very rude when you say its not a fact because you never heard of it.


It's not a fact for sure and for certain. Bettas move their eggs constantly in order to prevent fungal growth . If you ever watch a male tend to his eggs it's literally a 24 hr job of blowing more bubbles, grabbing the eggs and turning them over in his mouth and putting them back in the nest. Some males even build new nests in other locations in the tank. So yes the statement about the potential for harm when males are moving eggs is absolutely false and is in no way helpful.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> In any Species the young being moved too much can kill.


Also have you ever even bred bettas? Moving eggs in bettas isnt harmful at all. I speak from experience.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am saying a lot of moving. Say a Betta moves them like every minute that can be harmful.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Choc I think it's time to drop the argument.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Choc I think it's time to drop the argument.


Agreed


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

+10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Olympia


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Same.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

Mo.. 

doing a good job.. keep it up


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

His ventrals are soooooo cute lol, but he looks so sad.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Mo said:


> But these aren't pandas. Lol where is the relationship between these two species?


LMAO....exactly what I was thinking. Where did we go from fish to pandas? 

Humans breast feed their babies and it appears to have a positive affect on IQ. Perhaps we should breast feed our baby bettas to get them smarter too.


----------

